# Canadian Shower



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You must not do work in homes of those of certain eastern religions, I have seen it here, many times.


Nope, I won't even start as to why, other than my bottom line shrinks too much.

What is "Many times"? I'm not sure what that means. You make it sound common place, yet you say it is only in "those of certain eastern religions". So I doubt that it could be a very large percentage. Plus it would have to be in custom homes or remodels that you see it in. That lowers the chances even greater.

I would bet that well under 1% of homes in the US have toe testers.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nope, I won't even start as to why, other than my bottom line shrinks too much.
> 
> What is "Many times"? I'm not sure what that means. You make it sound common place, yet you say it is only in "those of certain eastern religions". So I doubt that it could be a very large percentage. Plus it would have to be in custom homes or remodels that you see it in. That lowers the chances even greater.
> 
> I would bet that well under 1% of homes in the US have toe testers.


It isn't a toe tester, it is for ritual foot bathing, which is observed in a few eastern religions. Don't ask me why, as I am not a member of those faiths.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Then they are dual purpose. Those I have seen had nothing to do with religion and were in caucasian homes.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> It isn't a toe tester, it is for ritual foot bathing, which is observed in a few eastern religions. Don't ask me why, as I am not a member of those faiths.


Whatever you want to call it, it is very very rare.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Then they are dual purpose. Those I have seen had nothing to do with religion and were in caucasian homes.


Were they the original owner of the home?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll third the toe tester explanation. I've installed them many times. I ask the H.O. if they want it and 7 times outta 10 they'll say yes. Personally, I hate bending down to lift the diverter, I'm not co ordinated enough to do it with my toes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Were they the original owner of the home?


Yep :blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never seen a shower like that. Is the lower unit just a normal tub spout?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I've never seen a shower like that. Is the lower unit just a normal tub spout?



Yes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They seem to be a bit elusive on the internet. Without getting crazy in my search, here's basically what they look like:










Although, I have seen some smaller spigots called toe testers.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's pretty much what I was picturing. Looks like a knee/shin banger.


----------



## Tool (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about one our northern most brothers peeing into the wind. :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

First time I saw it I thought WTF is that, so I asked the plumber. He replied "its a toe-test" so you can go in the shower, adjust the water temperature and then turn the overhead shower on. No more leaning into the shower stall and playing with the dials until you get the temp spot on.

Maybe its a regional thing but since that day I have seen it installed on many homes. 



> You must not do work in homes of those of certain eastern religions, I have seen it here, many times.


I couldn't believe what I was seeing the first time I walked into a public washroom in downtown Ottawa and saw a guy washing his feet in the sink.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I have seen the "toe testers" in China. The same "middle class" homes usually have several toilet facilities for American or the better fancy Japanese toilets ($7000 each) with wash dry and wipe in addition to the separate traditional "bomb site" toilets, but they have running water instead of a pitcher.


----------

